# BSNL BB prob?



## User Name (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't able to open some websites(mostly forums) by BSNL BB.I turn off windows firewall still prob.remains the same.
i can't understand  why this  is happening
I use AVG antivirus and anti spyware.is this becoz of anti spyware?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 10, 2008)

This happens sometimes in BSNL BB to me also. I dont think its a problem with your anti-spyware or anti-virus software.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 10, 2008)

chk this thread to solve ur problem
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77869


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 10, 2008)

i'am also having this problem.it's the dns problem.change to open dns.(free)
www.opendns.com


----------



## axxo (Jan 10, 2008)

dns change works...but ping times for open dns > bsnl dns


----------



## ramsingh (Jan 11, 2008)

i m a new user but unable 2 open the portal site 2 c my usage///wht 2 do???


----------



## User Name (Jan 11, 2008)

*any other fast working DNS?*

Basically i don't hav any dns given by bsnl.
i use dns given in modem manual (192.168.5.8)).


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 11, 2008)

is there a place to see usage and plan you are using?


----------



## techtronic (Jan 12, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> is there a place to see usage and plan you are using?



Browse dataone.in
Then click Dataone Account Adminisration below and login with your credentials for checking usage and in order to view your plan, check out *
User Info*


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 12, 2008)

how do i get these credentials.. they gave a connection and nothing else


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2008)

axxo said:


> dns change works...but ping times for open dns > bsnl dns


For me ping times are faster for OpenDNS than BSNL DNS.

@User Name.... more information about switching to OpenDNS is here: *www.opendns.com/start
Select any option Computer or Router. Both will work.


----------

